# hunting with a 10



## 1hndgunayr (Jan 17, 2009)

i have a kimber 10 mm i'm going to hunt with this year. does anyone else hunt with a 10, if so what kind of ammo you using. Thanks


----------



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

1hndgunayr said:


> i have a kimber 10 mm i'm going to hunt with this year. does anyone else hunt with a 10, if so what kind of ammo you using. Thanks


Depending on what you are hunting, I can tell you from personal experience that Winchester 175gr. SilverTips will do a number on a whitetail and mule deer as long as you keep your ranges reasonable. Shot placement is CRITICAL. I have taken two whitetail and one mule deer, longest shot was 35 yards. I have been told that the COR-BON 180gr. HP works well, but I have not tried it yet.

Kevinbrokenimage


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Double Tap has an excellent variety of 10mm ammo.

http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_25


----------



## 1hndgunayr (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info i will check it out.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Although hunting with a 10mm may be completely legal in your state, I personally am dead set against it.
Bear in mind that I live in a place where deer are a plague, and tame enough that one can take one by mere manual strangulation. Nevertheless, this county mandates either a shotgun or a bow. Period.
Why is that?
Because you still have a duty to the deer, to kill it humanely, quickly, and surely, preferably with one shot.
The odds of doing that with a pistol of self-defense caliber are much, much worse than the odds of doing it with just about any hunting-legal rifle or shotgun.

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Only handgun I've used is a 44 mag. on deer. It's a blast though. I'm not sure how a 10mm would do. The law wont allow it here (I don't think). It's been a while since I did it but I think they wanted a 30 cal up or a shotgun. in gun season. Then there's a bow season.


----------

